# Boxermom Question about mollies



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

I knwo that you are keep mollies in freshwater and i just wanna know how you do it? Cause I seem to be doing everything right such as 80 degree water, vegetable matter to eat but you told me a while ago they do fine in freshwater so what can i do to keep mine healthy, i keep up my water changes and everything but i cant seem to keep them healthy, I am down to just 1 female and her 5 fry please help. The female seems fine but the fry have clamped fins and what not.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

They can survive in freshwater but do better in brackish. In our main molly tank, we use 1 tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons of water, which isn't enough to qualify as brackish but keeps them healthy. In one of my tanks where they reside with my GSP, they're currently up to 1.012 SG and thriving quite nicely. They'll be going full marine eventually. 

Then again, it could be other issues, too, such as stock, water quality, maintenance, etc. Not knowing much about how you cycled the tank, what the water parameters are, your maintenance schedule, etc., its hard to say what the problem might be.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

well i dont use any marine salt. it is just the mom and the 5 fry with soem corys in a 15 gallon. they are 24 karat so they are a smaller variety only 1.5 inches is the mom. and the water parameters are all fine. i do any where from 20 to 50 percent water changes every saturday.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

So none of yours are in freshwater. So are you saying they can live in freshwater but not thrive?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

What exactly are the water parameters? "Fine" doesn't mean much. How did you cycle the tank? Do you vacuum the substrate when you do water changes, clean the filter media, etc.?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The low amount of salt in my one tank is such a small amount that it still qualifies as freshwater, IMO. Its certainly not brackish. Its basically the same amount most people use when treating ich in their freshwater tanks. I don't have any experience keeping them in PURE freshwater but generally, they are categorized as brackish water fish as they do better in brackish water.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

the nitrates and nitrites are at 0 and ammonia is 0 and pH is 7.0, yes i vaccum the substrate i cycled the tank for a month with bio spira and i change the filter cartige every month.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Nitrates are at 0? That's odd, there should at least be some nitrates. Changing the filter cartridge isn't good, just rinse it out and put it back. It has a large amount of the beneficial bacteria your tank needs for they biofilter. The only time it needs to be replaced is if its falling apart, which shouldn't happen very often.

Dunno why you are having a problem with the mollies though. Like I said, could just be bad stock, which isn't unheard of. Clamped fins though tend to be an indication of something wrong with the water.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

k thank you


----------



## cjzapata (Nov 12, 2006)

i had mollies before!:fish: i only keepthem in freshwater because it is easier to maintain with no salt needed! :fish:


----------



## cjzapata (Nov 12, 2006)

i had mollies before!:fish: i only keepthem in freshwater because it is easier to maintain with no salt needed! :fish:


----------



## cjzapata (Nov 12, 2006)

sorry if i did it twice


----------



## cjzapata (Nov 12, 2006)

i agree with boxer mom


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

lol ok well thanks mine seem to be doing just fine now.


----------

